# sulfur dioxide problem?



## huntva89 (Jul 28, 2013)

I took a sg reading on my skeeter pee and it had dropped from the 1070 start point to about 1060-1062 or so. Can you develop a sulfur dioxide problem even at this point. Directions say to add yeast nutrient and energizer at 1050 to avoid the sulfur dioxide however mine has already taken on a pretty sulfury smell. Can I save it?


----------



## novalou (Jul 28, 2013)

huntva89 said:


> I took a sg reading on my skeeter pee and it had dropped from the 1070 start point to about 1060-1062 or so. Can you develop a sulfur dioxide problem even at this point. Directions say to add yeast nutrient and energizer at 1050 to avoid the sulfur dioxide however mine has already taken on a pretty sulfury smell. Can I save it?



You can absolutely save it! Add yeast nutrient and give it a good stir to drive out the SO2.


----------



## huntva89 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent so glad to hear it!


----------



## winebuddy2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

huntva89 said:


> I took a sg reading on my skeeter pee and it had dropped from the 1070 start point to about 1060-1062 or so. Can you develop a sulfur dioxide problem even at this point. Directions say to add yeast nutrient and energizer at 1050 to avoid the sulfur dioxide however mine has already taken on a pretty sulfury smell. Can I save it?



Well as a beer brewer I have a wort immersion chiller. Cleaned and sanitized inside and out. Ill have to say the sulfer smell was pretty bad and I tried almost everything to get rid of it. Oh I made apple wine by the way. Probably would of saved my last batch of SP if I had known this worked so well. Took my auto siphon and siphoned it through my copper wort chiller. And no joke it was 100% different wine when it came out the other end. That was 25 feet of copper. So I would say yes you can save it. Good luck.


----------

